# Good buy on Craigslist?



## Scadilla (Jul 5, 2011)

*07 Bianchi San Jose - Good buy on Craigslist?*

Do you guys think this is a good deal?
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2421927673.html
I'm trying to see If I could get it for at least $270. I really don't want to give him more than $300. I'm kind of on a budget and there is still more gear I need to get considering I'm just starting out. I might consider it turning into a fixie.

-Edit: Also it's a 58 cm and I'm 5'10". He said his inseam is 33" and it fits him just fine while my inseam is 32.5". Maybe it's close enough to where it won't be a problem? I could also adjust the saddle height and invest in a shorter stem to ail any minor reach problems, right?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Gawd. The blind leading the blind.

Bike fit is tricky, and can be important depending on what you want to do. Are you planning to ride as a sport, or is it just a way to get you from Point A to Point B and maybe pick up chicks in big glasses?

I think a 58cm is big for someone who's 5'10". But, it really depends on your proportions. Also, if you're planning to put flat bars on it, it'll fit shorter but handle a bit funny.

IMO, the best way for someone to get a first bike, or first adult bike, for $300 is to phone around to the local used shops, if you have them, and go try theirs. You get an opportunity to try some options. Make sure to ride a bike that's too big and a bike that's too small, and remember the sizes. If nothing strikes you, you can still go on Craig's List and at least now you'll know what too big and too small feel like, so you can make a better decision.


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 5, 2011)

That's some great advice. It was wishful thinking on my part hoping that a 58 will fit fine sans problems. I have about 4 LBSs. Not sure if any is used specific. Do LBSs make it a habit of carrying used bikes or is there a specific establishment just for used bikes? I know at least one let's you demo their bikes. I don't know if that's proper practice or just optional depending on the shop. I'll keep shopping around. Thanks for the input.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I live in Seattle, so this won't help you much...

These guys specialize in used bikes.

http://www.recycledcycles.com/

They actually don't carry many anymore because people buy them quickly and I suspect they don't offer enough to make it worthwhile for someone who's comfortable selling on Craig's List. But this is what you're looking for. A lot of retail stores will sell customers' old bikes on consignment, but the ones I know of here would only do it for a much higher-dollar bike than what you're looking to spend.


----------



## carliman56 (Mar 18, 2011)

that seem big, I'm 5'10'' use a 54cm


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

A 58cm bike is a pretty tall bike for someone your size. I was fitting from a 57cm-61cm depending on the bike. I am 6'3 with a tad over 34 inseam. My felt is a 61cm, cannondale is 58cm and my new carbon Opal is a 57cm. So as you see sizes are so different depending on brand. You need to go over there and check it out in person, if you can. Stand over top of it and you should have a couple fingers til your boyz are hitting the bar haha. You can always fudge a little if a bike is smaller, but if its bigger, have fun at stop signs and stop lights.......esp if you are clipped in.


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I canceled the deal. I didn't feel right about it at the end. Having to resell a bike at a possible loss, because it didn't fit right would have sucked. It's a nice bike, though. Shame.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well keep the search and you will eventually find what you are looking for, most likely when you least expect it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Scadilla said:


> Yeah, I canceled the deal. I didn't feel right about it at the end. *Having to resell a bike at a possible loss, because it didn't fit right would have sucked*. It's a nice bike, though. Shame.


Wise words, IMO.

My advice is to check out any and all used bike sources, LBS's being the best, because they'll offer some level of sizing/ fitting assitance. Taking someone along that knows a bikes 'mechanicals' and (at least) recognizes a decent fit would be the next best choice.

And regarding sizes/ frame sizes.... since there are no standards that manufacturer's follow to determine frame size, the number affixed to a frame is pretty arbitrary. I ride a 47cm in some Rocky Mtn and Fuji models, an XS in a couple of Ridley's and a 52 and 54 in Specialized and Trek (respectively). Now, based on that info, tell me my frame size.  

When going it alone on sizing, it's far better to reference the geo numbers comparing them to your requirements. The best way to get _that_ baseline is to opt for a standard fitting at a LBS (~$50), but understanding your financial constraints, the next best thing is to revert back to bringing someone knowledgeable along on your test rides. If that's not an option, it leaves you to go with what feels right to you, but the bottom line here is to try your best to get sizing right, because IME it'll go a long way in determining how happy you are with a bike and how much you'll ride it.


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 5, 2011)

So I stopped my online search and hit the LBSs to see if seeing and riding the bikes in person would accelerate my buying process otherwise I'd be stuck in indecisive hell. And well it worked. The second bike shop I hit had a 2010 Cannondale Quick 4 for $360. So I broke down and bought it after the guy installed a slightly longer stem on it since it was a small. I thought it was a woman's model, because the top tube was really sloped, but I think that's due to it being a small model. It's not a _super perfect_ fit, but overall I'm very happy with the purchase. I've got to say it felt really good to get some exercise. It was pretty hot and and I rode upwind at times, but it didn't matter. It was a very enjoyable ride home form the shop. After being unemployed for a while it feels good to get out of the house for a bit now that I have some transportation since I had to sell my car recently.

Here's to looking forward to a lot more riding in the near future. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Scadilla said:


> The second bike shop I hit had a 2010 Cannondale Quick 4 for $360. So I broke down and bought it....


Congrats on the new bike. I think that's a good choice for a recreational rider.

Enjoy, ride safe and post pics if you're so inclined. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's the bike with a few extras.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_Nice_ bike. Ride often and ride safe!! :thumbsup:

If you haven't already done so, consider a saddle bag and some essentials (tire levers, repair kit, spare tube, CO2/ pump) because flats happen... and at the most inopportune times.


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you. I've been riding it everyday so far. I already have a small tool kit and a flat repair kit. I was on the brink of getting a saddle bag, but instead opted to buy some inner tubes and grips for my nephews bike so he can go riding with me. I'll get that stuff soon though. I think a light is also in order.


----------



## sawz67 (Jul 21, 2011)

nice bike


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice ride and congrats!


----------



## skcuf (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the color. You can't go wrong with a nice charcoal


----------

